# Epson SX610FW message "IP address just configured already in use in the network"?



## HaggisForBrains (Oct 20, 2010)

*Epson SX610FW message "IP address just configured already in use in the network"?*

I cannot print from my Dell studio to the printer which was installed by me using WiFi some time ago. If I switch the printer off and on again I get the above message on the printer's screen, which also quotes the correct IP address for this printer as installed. This has happened following the simultaneous addition of another computer to my home network and the upgrading of my Panda Internet Security. The IP address is correctly shown in Panda as "Allowed", and even when I turn off the firewall I still can't print. The new computer just added can't even find this printer at all. I've tried turning everything off and on again (before anyone asks), and I am now considering uninstalling and re-installing the printer, which is a major pain to do. If anyone has an easier solution I'd be most grateful to hear it.

Colin.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Epson SX610FW message "IP address just configured already in use in the network"?*

Looks like the printer ip address is conflicting with one of the PC on the network.

Have you already tried resetting the router?

You can assign a static ip to the printer.


----------



## HaggisForBrains (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Epson SX610FW message "IP address just configured already in use in the network"?*



makinu1der2 said:


> Looks like the printer ip address is conflicting with one of the PC on the network.
> 
> Have you already tried resetting the router?
> 
> You can assign a static ip to the printer.


Thanks for your prompt advice. By "resetting", do you mean switching off and on again, which I've tried, or something more complicated?

How do I assign a static IP to the printer? Or should I look at the new computer to see if there is a conflict with it. If so, what do I look for, and where?

Sorry, I'm not very technical, but can manage most things given time and instructions.

Thanks,

Colin.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Epson SX610FW message "IP address just configured already in use in the network"?*

See if this helps.

Epson Wireless Network Troubleshooting


----------



## HaggisForBrains (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Epson SX610FW message "IP address just configured already in use in the network"?*



makinu1der2 said:


> See if this helps.
> 
> Epson Wireless Network Troubleshooting


Thanks again. When I tried to log in to Epson support yesterday the system appeared to be down, so I turned to this forum for help, rather than hang about. I'll have a look shortly and report back in due course.

Colin.


----------



## HaggisForBrains (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Epson SX610FW message "IP address just configured already in use in the network"?*

OK, I followed instructions on the support site, and after allowing any exe file with the name Epson on it free access through the firewall, I finally managed to get my main computer printing again. I still could not get my wife's new netbook to even recognise the printer so I admitted defeat and phoned the Epson helpline. Karen was very helpful and suggested downloading a new driver from their website direct to my wife's netbook. she then guided me through the setup, and we had one hiccup when it turned out we had downloaded the 64bit version when Windows 7 starter is in fact 32bit.

After all that the printer appeared in devices and printers, and finally after a long delay managed to print a test page. I think the delay is more to do with the netbook RAM, which seems to be 70% used up before I even start a single programme. I think I'll need to upgrade it.

Thanks again,

Colin.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Epson SX610FW message "IP address just configured already in use in the network"?*

Glad you got it sorted then.


----------

